# Trek 2.3 vs. Giant Defy 1



## sparticus113 (Apr 5, 2009)

Here is the links to the bikes

Giant Defy 1:
http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-US/bikes/road/2266/32191/

Trek 2.3
http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/road/2_series/23/

Both are similarly equipped with 105 components, with the Trek having an Ultegra rear Derailleur. I can get them at two different LBS within 100 dollars of each other because the Trek is on sale. Is there any special reason that one would be better than the other? I know I still have to go ride them both to see if one feels better than the other. Also, I feel comfortable with both of the LBS, and would support either one. So again, is there anything that really separates one bike from the other? Thank you.


----------



## Kevin_in_SB (Mar 7, 2009)

Really will end up being what feels better to you. What kind of deal are they offering you on the Trek? Is it an 09?


----------



## sparticus113 (Apr 5, 2009)

The Trek is a 2009 model for 1400 plus tax plus the usual free minor tune ups with a major tune up from the shop.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Re: components, there are some differences. The Trek comes with either a double or triple crankset. You don't specify which is being considered, but (depending on where you ride) it might matter to you. Also, the Trek has a 105 crankset while the Giant comes with FSA. IMO +1 for the Trek.  BUT... The Bonty wheelsets aren't known for durability, so the Defy has an edge with the CXP22's. The last item worth mentioning are the bars. I don't find Trek VR bars to be comfortable, but have no experience with Giants, but they do _look_ to be more comfortable, FWIW.

All that aside, IMO the fit, ride and handling of the bikes on test rides is what should be the determining factor. The one that fits best, wins.


----------



## sparticus113 (Apr 5, 2009)

Thank you both Kevin and PJ352 for your advice. I just wanted to make sure there was not a large reason why one would be better than the other, ie frame quality control etc. I plan on riding both on monday, and comparing them back to back. The Trek is a triple, which is good because both places I live in (College Student) are front range cities in Colorado. The Defy also has a triple. Did not notice about the crank being different between the bikes. Thank you.


----------

